# Problème sur pièces jointes avec Mail



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

Lorsque j'envoie un mail avec une pièce jointe à partir d'un Mac Mini (sur Mail), Mon destinataire ne peut pas l'ouvrir (PC).
Lorsque j'envoie le même mail de mon poste (IMac G5 avec Entourage), les pièces jointes passent bien.
J'ai cherché dans les préférences de mail mais je ne vois rien qui puisse expliquer cela.
Avez-vous des pistes à me proposer


----------



## BernardRey (2 Avril 2007)

langlais didier a dit:


> Lorsque j'envoie un mail avec une pi&#232;ce jointe &#224; partir d'un Mac Mini (sur Mail), Mon destinataire ne peut pas l'ouvrir (PC).
> Lorsque j'envoie le m&#234;me mail de mon poste (IMac G5 avec Entourage), les pi&#232;ces jointes passent bien.
> J'ai cherch&#233; dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de mail mais je ne vois rien qui puisse expliquer cela.
> Avez-vous des pistes &#224; me proposer


Dans tous les cas, il te faudrait commencer par faire une recherche, ce genre de sujet revient fr&#233;quemment et il est probable que les r&#233;ponses voulues soient d&#233;j&#224; disponibles. Rappelons tout de m&#234;me les deux cas les plus vraisemblables (et fr&#233;quents) :

1 - Il te faut cocher la ligne 'Toujours envoyer des pi&#232;ces jointes compatibles Windows" et t'assurer au pr&#233;alable que les noms de fichiers ont bien l'extension appropri&#233;e (Entourage, lui le fait automatiquement par d&#233;faut).

2 - Si ton message est en plus re&#231;u avec des caract&#232;res illisibles, c'est un bug bien connu de Mail 2. Dans ce cas, soit tu modifies l'encodage de chaque message au moment de l'envoi (par exemple en UTF-8), soit tu fais une bidouille par le Terminal pour modifier le r&#233;glage par d&#233;faut de fa&#231;on plus ou moins d&#233;finitive (faire une recherche sur le forum avec le mot cl&#233; _NSPreferredMailCharset _pour trouver des r&#233;ponses indiquant comment).


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

BernardRey a dit:


> Dans tous les cas, il te faudrait commencer par faire une recherche, ce genre de sujet revient fréquemment et il est probable que les réponses voulues soient déjà disponibles. Rappelons tout de même les deux cas les plus vraisemblables (et fréquents) :
> 
> 1 - Il te faut cocher la ligne 'Toujours envoyer des pièces jointes compatibles Windows" et t'assurer au préalable que les noms de fichiers ont bien l'extension appropriée (Entourage, lui le fait automatiquement par défaut).
> 
> 2 - Si ton message est en plus reçu avec des caractères illisibles, c'est un bug bien connu de Mail 2. Dans ce cas, soit tu modifies l'encodage de chaque message au moment de l'envoi (par exemple en UTF-8), soit tu fais une bidouille par le Terminal pour modifier le réglage par défaut de façon plus ou moins définitive (faire une recherche sur le forum avec le mot clé _NSPreferredMailCharset _pour trouver des réponses indiquant comment).



Tu as raison. Entre le moment où j'ai lancé ma question et le moment où je lis les réponses, j'ai trouvé les discussiions sur ce sujet et toutes tes intervention. Je te félicite pour ta patiente.

Une question reste cependant :
Le 21 février 2007 tu as écrit sur Macbidouille : "defaults write com.apple.mail NSPreferredMailCharset "UTF-8""
et le 6 mars, en réponse à Lucha tu mets "defaults write com.apple.mail NSPreferredMailCharset "ISO-8859-15"".
quelle est la meilleure ligne à taper?

Faut-il redémarrer après pour valider, simplement relancer Mail ou rien du tout?


----------



## BernardRey (2 Avril 2007)

langlais didier a dit:


> quelle est la meilleure ligne à taper?
> 
> Faut-il redémarrer après pour valider, simplement relancer Mail ou rien du tout?



Bof, personnellement, j'ai une préférences pour UTF-8, mais bon...

En fait, puisqu'il s'agit de modifications dans un fichier de préférences, il faut le faire après avoir quitté l'application (les préférences sont toujours enregistrés au moment où on ferme l'application, donc on risquerait d'écraser la mise à jour par la version mémorisée par l'application, c'est à dire celle qui était dans le fichier au lancement précédent). 

Donc ça ne rentrera en application qu'une fois relancé


----------



## cepim (3 Avril 2007)

BernardRey a dit:


> Bof, personnellement, j'ai une préférences pour UTF-8, mais bon...
> 
> En fait, puisqu'il s'agit de modifications dans un fichier de préférences, il faut le faire après avoir quitté l'application (les préférences sont toujours enregistrés au moment où on ferme l'application, donc on risquerait d'écraser la mise à jour par la version mémorisée par l'application, c'est à dire celle qui était dans le fichier au lancement précédent).
> 
> Donc ça ne rentrera en application qu'une fois relancé



Merci Bernard. Je vais essayer cela dès demain matin.


----------



## quattro75 (12 Octobre 2007)

BernardRey a dit:


> Bof, personnellement, j'ai une préférences pour UTF-8, mais bon...
> 
> En fait, puisqu'il s'agit de modifications dans un fichier de préférences, il faut le faire après avoir quitté l'application (les préférences sont toujours enregistrés au moment où on ferme l'application, donc on risquerait d'écraser la mise à jour par la version mémorisée par l'application, c'est à dire celle qui était dans le fichier au lancement précédent).
> 
> Donc ça ne rentrera en application qu'une fois relancé


Bonjour,
J'interviens dans cet &#233;change car mon souci c'est la r&#233;ception et pas l'envoi !!
dois-je modifier un param&#232;tre en r&#233;ception sous entourage pour ne plus &#234;tre g&#233;n&#233; par ces caract&#232;res illisibles ?
Ou est-ce n&#233;cessairement &#224; l'exp&#233;diteur de faire les modifs (difficile dans le cadre d'un loyus d'entreprise )?

Merci
Frederic


----------



## BernardRey (13 Octobre 2007)

quattro75 a dit:


> J'interviens dans cet &#233;change car mon souci c'est la r&#233;ception et pas l'envoi !!


Donc, c'est un probl&#232;me fondamentalement diff&#233;rent 



quattro75 a dit:


> dois-je modifier un param&#232;tre en r&#233;ception sous entourage


Et d'autant plus qu'il n'est pas question de mail  



quattro75 a dit:


> dois-je modifier un param&#232;tre en r&#233;ception sous entourage pour ne plus &#234;tre g&#233;n&#233; par ces caract&#232;res illisibles ?


Faudrait d&#233;j&#224; voir quel est l'encodage utilis&#233; dans les messages en question. Regarde dans la "Source" du message, dis-nous quel est le jeu de caract&#232;re utilis&#233; (CHARSET= ????)



quattro75 a dit:


> Ou est-ce n&#233;cessairement &#224; l'exp&#233;diteur de faire les modifs (difficile dans le cadre d'un loyus d'entreprise) ?


On peut dire que, sur ce point, on rejoint le probl&#232;me initial : c'est tr&#232;s probablement un probl&#232;me li&#233; &#224; l'encodage utilis&#233; par le logiciel de l'exp&#233;diteur. Reste d&#233;j&#224; &#224; savoir lequel pour pouvoir &#233;ventuellement lui conseiller de passer &#224; quelque chose de plus standard (je ne connais pas Lotus en d&#233;tail, mais il doit bien y avoir un choix minimal pour l'encodage).




Outch, encore une remont&#233;e de topic suivie de d&#233;m&#233;nagement !


----------

